# In Car Video



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

Right click and Save As please.
http://www.bufkinengineering.c...e.wmv
Hope you like it.
James


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: In Car Video (Fusilier)*

any more videos James?


----------



## Fusilier (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: In Car Video (WAUOla)*

I have a few in cars, 
http://www.bufkinengineering.c...7.wmv
Texas World Speedway Nov 17, 2008
http://www.bufkinengineering.com/Straight_001.wmv
I get the 3rd one on the next lap
http://www.bufkinengineering.com/Straight_002.wmv
http://www.bufkinengineering.c...o.wmv
http://www.bufkinengineering.com/Carousel_001.wmv
Texas World Speedway - Nov 17, 2007 no sound
http://www.bufkinengineering.com/run1.wmv
http://www.bufkinengineering.com/run2.wmv
Offroad at Harris Hill before it was Paved, or Based. 40mph average here. 
http://www.bufkinengineering.c...c.wmv
Another from harris Hill
http://www.bufkinengineering.c...y.wmv

Im running at Harris Hill next weekend and will have a much better in car setup. New tires, alignment and some Boost pressure this time.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: In Car Video (Fusilier)*

tried reaching you via email, but didn't work!
Could you send proper adress via IM ?
Meanwhile I'll take a good look http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by WAUOla at 6:14 PM 1-10-2009_


----------



## VW Acolyte (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: In Car Video (Fusilier)*

damn those are some nice vids. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: In Car Video (Fusilier)*

Calling James!


----------

